# For those living in europe and/or Holland



## ETphonehome (Jan 3, 2012)

People who have pigeons as pets can find great products in these websites where I did some shopping last night.

The first one and for sure one of the best products you can find is columbovet 5 in one antibiotica, the effectiveness of multiple antibiotica have been proven the best option when vague and or multiple infections riks the live of a pigeon with no time for a fecal that will arrive when the pigeon is already dead.

http://www.wilderstore.com/columbovet-100-gr-5-in-1-antibiotic-for-racing-pigeon.html

I thought there were no all in ones to be found in Holland but they are, I bought these two last night.

http://www.dovital.nl/Webwinkel-Product-361711/GIANTEL-COCCI-TRICHO-100-gr.html

GIANTEL COCCI TRICHO, It works against cocci, tricho and hexamitiasis, besides that it has a good dosis of vitamines, amino acids and trace elements to boost the immune system, you can use it curative as preventief and a plus is that you can give it in the water and in the food as well.

http://www.dovital.nl/Webwinkel-Product-153189/PROBIOTICUM-Protexin%C2%AE-200g.html

PROBIOTICUM Protexin. Its an excelent probioticum that you can give during the antibiotica cure to avoid other infections can take place during the cure and kill your pigeons, not all probiotica is adequate to be used together with antibiotica, read carefully the instructions when buying one. This product is also excelent in case of diarrhea and you can used also in the water which makes it easy to give to the pigeons.

Some will argue the resistance stuff to deter others to get all in one products but they mostly are vets or related ones who are angry seeing how they loose clients with the new options people have to take action on their own in place of paying them money to prebscribe us the same antibiotica but in separeted bottles, at a higher cost, and mostly too late to save the pigeon due too long waiting for the fecal test.

That been said avian vets have little to no knowledge at all about pigeon illnesess. Always do your own research and ask other pet pigeon owners for advice. I have seen people telling. 

I trust the diagnosis of the vet!!, to just a few ours later to report the pigeon passed away.

Fecal test are very limited in the sence that they just test 1, 2, or 3 of the possibles causes of the symptoms but the same symptoms in pigeons can be the sign of 50/100 or more illnesess.

I do think that prevention is a key tool to save your loved ones, and of course a good stock of medicines to take action while you wait for the fecal test to come, that very often can be too late, insufficient, or just incorrect as many times happens.


----------



## Quazar (Jul 27, 2010)

It may be helpful if you do a little more research into the reasons why both vets & other rehabbers do not use the 3-1, 4-1, 5-1 products.
While the supplliers of these products will do everything to convince you that they are the best, In actual fact none of them contain enough of any one drug for them to be completely effective against any illness.
If you spot symptoms in the very early stages, yes, they can work, but as we all know, pigeons hide illness very well, and by the time we spot things they are usually too far gone for these meds to be of any significant use.
Hence the reason individual meds are stronger & more appropriate to use for specifific illnesses.

As Ive said in other posts, antibiotics should NEVER be used as a "preventative" measure. All that does is allows the body to build up a resistance to the drug, which in fact aids any bad bacteria to prosper.
Youve got to remember that ANY living body will try to fight any foreign body within its system (Also remember that Pigeons do not have as good an immune system as us so their system really needs to be treated very delicately and not overbalanced).
When bacteria attacks, the body tries to fight back. We give antibiotics to HELP the body, & the body recognises that the bacteria is more harmful so concentrates on the bad bacteria, and virtually disregards the antibiotic until all the bad bacteria is eliminated.
If there is no bacteria & we give antibiotics, (or indeed give the antibiotics for too long a period) the body sees the antibiotic as a enemy & fights against it, producing antibodies to do so. 
Once these antibodies are created, the body remembers this procedure for any future attack.
So, if in the future bacteria does strike, the body will attack it, but when we then give antibiotics to help, the body already has a remedy for that so it attacks them too, before they have a chance to help.
The bacteria also senses the antibodies for the drug & mutates to be even more resillient to it.

This is one of the main reasons that antibiotics are given ONLY on prescription, and more & more doctors refrain from continual use if a particular antibiotic is not helping when in theory it should.
If antibiotics were availlable freely without prescription, it wouldnt be long before they were totally innefective.


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

> Fecal test are very limited in the sence that they just test 1, 2, or 3 of the possibles causes of the symptoms but the same symptoms in pigeons can be the sign of 50/100 or more illnesess.


If a vet knows enough - or knows a testing laboratory - to do an in-depth analysis, then it can help. Doesn't always, but it can. Sure, a basic fecal check (float and smear) will only give you parasites, maybe the _presence_ of bacteria (but everything has bacteria - good or bad) and probably not even Canker if the sample is much over 12 hours old. But, a bacterial culture can be done with the object of finding (1) if there are possible harmful bacteria present in quantity (2) what antibiotic(s) the bacteria will succumb to (frankly, more important than knowing the precise illness, for treatment purposes).

Don't know where you get this '50/100 or more' illnesses? Even the most comprehensive books on pigeon/avian disease I have studied do not list anything near that. Maybe you can list them? It's statements like that which create problems for pigeons!


----------

